# Wood Beams



## Jerry (Nov 8, 2012)

I am planning on building a covered porch next spring using post and beam construction. 
I am going to be sawing logs this winter for the project. I have milled plenty of 4/4, 5/4 etc. stacked, stickered and dryed. But I have never stored large beams. I don't have the exact beam measurements yet. Still in design phase. Just wondering if I need to do anything different in storing these beams until I use them next spring/summer? Or do I just handle as I would some 5/4 lumber? I am guessing that they will be in the 8" x 8" range. 
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Mizer (Nov 8, 2012)

Jerry said:


> I am planning on building a covered porch next spring using post and beam construction.
> I am going to be sawing logs this winter for the project. I have milled plenty of 4/4, 5/4 etc. stacked, stickered and dryed. But I have never stored large beams. I don't have the exact beam measurements yet. Still in design phase. Just wondering if I need to do anything different in storing these beams until I use them next spring/summer? Or do I just handle as I would some 5/4 lumber? I am guessing that they will be in the 8" x 8" range.
> Thanks,
> Jerry


Proper stacking and stickering just like 5/4 lumber would be the way to go. Make sure to start the first stick and the last right up as close to the ends as you can.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2012)

What Mizer said on the stacking. I'd like to ask why you're considering 8 x 8 posts & beams? That's big unless your porch is going to be at least 12' tall, I think they'll seem out of proportion. 4 x 4 is too small for a 8' porch (7' nominal) for my taste - looks anemic - so I went with 5.5" square for ours. 6" x 6" looked okay but we just thought 5.5" looked best for a 7' nominal end porch height. Experiment before you decide on 8" x 8" that's huge for a standard height porch. Just my 2¢.


----------



## Jerry (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Guys for the quick response and info.

Kevin- Thanks for sharing your experience. I really don't know what size the post and beams are going to be? I just used the 8" dimension to try and get my point across that what ever it is I will be using it will be larger than a typical home owners porch. So I just pulled the 8 x 8 out of the ..........air. 
Yea thats it, the air..

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 8" x 8'post on my porch an love them ! My house is 100% wrc but I think the big post look good.


----------



## JMC (Nov 9, 2012)

8x is the most common size I use for my clients, post, beams ceilings and trusses. If they are textured with an old accent, whether it be hewn or distressed and sanded they kinda give you that warm and cozy feeling and that's the room you want to be in most of the time (indoor and out).


----------

